# Shigley and Mitchell Mech Engineering Design 4th Ed.



## Capt Worley PE (May 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get the solutions manual to this book, or the professor's edition? I''m hitting amazon and ebay, but wondered if anyone had one or knew of someplace the solutions were posted online.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 29, 2007)

Maybe I should explain this a little. This is my old book from when I took machine design back in 1987. I'm using it to study for the PE, and I hate not knowing WHY I got something wrong.


----------



## moderndoug (Jun 20, 2007)

I do not know where to get the solutions manual, but I highly recommend this book, 3rd or 4th edition. ModernDoug


----------



## MikeR (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the same book (4th edition). I too am looking for a solution manual. So far no luck. Let me know if you have any success in finding it.


----------



## Bman (Jul 27, 2007)

I did a search and found the ISBN's, but couldn't find any available copies.

ISBN-10: 0070568898

ISBN-13: 978-0070568891

Amazon says that you can contact McGraw-Hill to obtain a copy, that may be your only chance...


----------



## MikeR (Jul 28, 2007)

Bman said:


> I did a search and found the ISBN's, but couldn't find any available copies.
> ISBN-10: 0070568898
> 
> ISBN-13: 978-0070568891
> ...


Thank. I'll have a go at finding it. Will keep you posted.


----------



## GT ME (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm sure one of you profs could help you.

We used this book in school, but I would concentrate on the concepts -- i'm not the solution manual type person.


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 1, 2007)

The solution manual is very helpful when you're learning to apply the concepts necessary to pass the PE exam.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 1, 2007)

Fordman101 said:


> The solution manual is very helpful when you're learning to apply the concepts necessary to pass the PE exam. Just my :2cents:


Bingo!

Thanks for the ISBNs.


----------

